# Fly Fishing for Redfish



## TheLongshanks88

What is a good fly to use for fly fishing around grass beds?


----------



## Bullshark

These are what I use in Flamingo


----------



## Charlie2

*Redfish Flies*

Those look like winners!

I fish with what is known as a 'Crack' Fly.

I don t know the origin of the name or the fly itself; but probably from my Texas brothers. It has a tan craft tail barred with a black Majik Marker with olive EP cactus Fiber body and an orange EP Fiber collar.

It can be tied with, or without lead eyes, depending on how you want to fish it.

It is good for both trout and redfish. C2


----------



## TheLongshanks88

http://imageshack.us/a/img832/7166/crackring.jpg


like one of these?


----------



## Charlie2

*Redfish Floss*

Very similar! I have found that a 'fuzzy' fly with some orange works. I do like the EP Cactus fiber. I am also fooling around with the EP Tarantula which is even fuller.

While fishing for Reds, you may get into some decent Specks, which often travel with them. C2


----------



## shadowwalker

Gold spoon fly.


----------



## Charlie2

*Redfish Flies*



shadowwalker said:


> Gold spoon fly.


Also very excellent! C2


----------



## TheLongshanks88

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/21b6Q3-dKjL.jpg


how good are these for redfish?


----------



## tyler0421

Where is the best place to purchase Flys?


----------



## TheLongshanks88

Orvis or amazon


----------



## TheLongshanks88

http://www.flyshack.com/images/items/Deep_Minnow_Chartreuse_And_White.jpg

how good will these work??


----------



## wtbfishin

Image I see shows 1 Clouser that is a great fly and a very easy tie, there are tons of places better to buy from than Orvis or Amazon, I know Orvis are tied over seas not sure about Amazons source.


----------



## TheLongshanks88

ever look at the fly shack they seem pretty good too


----------



## jmako

I like a Clouser tied in garnet and gold (no I am not a FSU FAN). The body is white buck tail and the wing is red or garnet buck tail. When you buy a red dyed buck tail there will be some hair that is very dark red; that is the garnet. Here is the key - for some reason redfish like some gold flash. So if you are tying, put into the white buck tail some gold flash but don't over do it; 2 to 4 strands is enough. I think a slow strip is also important, red fish don't seem to want to work hard for their meal.


----------

